# Nissan 1999 GXE "EVAP SYSTEM/EMSISSIONS"



## raza1987 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey,
I just went to get my emissions and unfortunately it failed. The OBD 2 Sensor says that the EVAP Purge Canister or the Purge valve is messed up. I need some expert advice on how tackle this. Another question, recently my car is acting wierd when i pump gas. The car thinks that the gas tank is full even when the meter is showing "E". I can pump the gas in the car, but the issue is that i have to pump really slow. If I pump too fast then after a dollar or two it will stop. This will keep on happening. Sometimes the gas overflows even though the tank is not full. Need some help guys!!!

Thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

raza1987 said:


> Hey,
> I just went to get my emissions and unfortunately it failed. The OBD 2 Sensor says that the EVAP Purge Canister or the Purge valve is messed up. I need some expert advice on how tackle this. Another question, recently my car is acting wierd when i pump gas. The car thinks that the gas tank is full even when the meter is showing "E". I can pump the gas in the car, but the issue is that i have to pump really slow. If I pump too fast then after a dollar or two it will stop. This will keep on happening. Sometimes the gas overflows even though the tank is not full. Need some help guys!!!
> 
> Thanks


The gas receiving unit is toast.


----------



## wildrancher (Mar 15, 2006)

I had exactly the same problem on my 98 Altima GXE and here is what I gathered.

======
Canister vent solenoid is the problem with the Fuel Fill, this takes and vents the vapors and when it goes bad, it will not vent, causing the Gas fill pump to kick off.
======

Solution
======
In my case the canister vent contol valve was stuck. I had it cleaned and that solved the problem and got me thru the emission test and the pump shutoff is also solved. Here is the link with more info on how to find the evap canister and clean it. Hope this helps.

http://autorepair.about.com/library/a/1g/bl972g.htm


----------



## griptite (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a 2003 Maxima. I had the fault code 0455 or 1448 a year ago. I checked all hose and electricl connectors in the area. If you do this don't damage the connectors, one is in a tight place and requires strong finger strength.

Now have the same codes today. Thanks to your great information I will now remove the valve and insure correct opperation.

Thanks again for the good info.


----------

